# Martial Arts



## Raddragn (Sep 10, 2022)

Has anyone on here ever been interested in Martial Arts? I've never been much of a fan of "professional sports" - they always seemed to me to be more Big Business than "sports". Anyway I got into it  in my late 50's and found I really enoyed it. Not so much the fighting part as the forms - or poomse.. It was also good exercise and really good for flexibility.  I had 3 schools close on me and took a while to find another one. I started in "94 right after some major surgery and finally had to quit at 82 in 2019 due to an injury to my hip.  I loved it and made it as far as a 3rd degree Black belt and was working on the 4th degree one when I had to drop out. My hip has calmed down enough that I'm doing some target exercise for it and starting to do the forms again with minimal discomfort to my darned hip. I really miss it..


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2022)

No but those movement patterns look like good exercise. I kinda liked the kick boxing exercises I did at one time. I like TaiChi but don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2022)

Very impressive, @Raddragn   It’s a shame that you had to quit.  Way back in my 40s I took Tai Chi for self defence.  It was contrary to the basic teaching; we were learning for the express purpose of being safe.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 1, 2022)

I’ve practiced Judo with my son for years, now I’m in Jiu Jitsu getting humbled, submitted and choked. Having a blast.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Took Ju Jitsu when I was still at school... sent my daughter to learn when she was around 11 years old.. she took up *Bu* jitsu at around age 15,  & karate, and then Kick Boxing. She became a Kick Boxing Champion in her early 20's and ultimately a circuit Martial arts Judge. My ex s-i-l is an MMA champion


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)

Hubs and I took tai-chi before Covid .. may return once we feel it's safe enough.
I have a girlfriend who has been taking tai-chi for 50 years. She sometimes helps her instructor to lead
classes.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Hubs and I took tai-chi before Covid .. may return once we feel it's safe enough.


did you take it for exercise, Pinks ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> did you take it for exercise, Pinks ?


I took it for balance and to gently strengthen my wonky knees. Hubs took it to strengthen his hip (which he
had replaced, eventually).


----------



## Nathan (Oct 1, 2022)

I practice Taichi, and lead sessions at the local gym.  I enjoy Kungfu, would like to further my training.    In the past I've trained in Shaolin Kenpo and Taekwondo.    I also enjoy kick boxing.


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 3, 2022)

Disciplined in karate kata in the 80s.  Okinawa style.  Achieved RoKu level.  Green belt/yellow strip.  Sensi said I'd never achieve black belt.  My mind was not settled enough.  Persevered, though, and came away not with a black belt but with an appreciation of the martial arts.

There was also a weapons class at the DoJo.  The Bo interested me.  These days have been looking at cane defense as an offshoot to the Bo.  I don't need a cane now, but couple of years ago did and took an interest in it as a self-defense item.  Am considering using a cane again-not because I need one to walk, but as an aid in defense should the need arise.


----------



## Been There (Nov 4, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I practice Taichi, and lead sessions at the local gym.  I enjoy Kungfu, would like to further my training.    In the past I've trained in Shaolin Kenpo and Taekwondo.    I also enjoy kick boxing.


I liked kick boxing As an amateur, I would enter a few contests in the military. I had about 7 months of training, but as much as  I enjoyed it, I didn't always perform well.


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Started Wing Chun Kung Fu in my early teens and still practice it today.


----------



## Been There (Nov 4, 2022)

Been There said:


> I liked kick boxing As an amateur, I would enter a few contests in the military. I had about 7 months of training, but as much as  I enjoyed it, I didn't always perform well.


Nathan: I was in welterweight class at 156# When I boxed in my 5th fight. They put me in the pro novice division. The promotors of the fight made up their own divisions. I only had about 4 months maybe of training at that time and I worked out 3 days a week, so I thought pro novice division was about right. I asked the other guys in my division, (there was only 3 of us), how many months of training did they have and I believe the longest one had maybe 10 months, so I was good with that. 

I found out that night that people lie when they fill out their information card that asks for how long you been fighting, how many matches have you fought, what was your win/loss record, etc. I watched the first fight and I knew then I was in over my head. We fought the legal 3 rounds and I was able to get through them and actually had one judge tie me with my competitor who had a whole year more training than I had, so I was kind of proud of myself. I think he did lose a point or so when he used his elbow when he hit me in my ear with his left elbow. That is really painful. I thought for sure it was broken, but the x-ray didn't show any breaks 

How many fights have you had? What type of gloves did you use? I really enjoyed it and wished now that I would have stayed with it, but when I was sent from Norfolk to San Diego and I saw how many guys were involved in it, I thought being the new guy, I may not get much attention or many matches. I would go watch the pro series fights Those guys could really hit. Some of them looked like they had tree stumps for biceps.


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2022)

My great-granddaughter went to after-school care at a Tae Kwon Do studio when she was in kindergarten and loved it.  The discipline and respect for others taught there was very good for her. They also did some tumbling activities.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 4, 2022)

Been There said:


> How many fights have you had? What type of gloves did you use?


I have only done kick boxing with a trainer at the gym, just beating up the freestanding boxing bag.    At the Shaolin KungFu Center we would spar once a month.  I really liked sparring with a live opponent.    We used boxing gloves, don't remember the specs, but were typical for martial arts sparring.   After my first time sparring, I got a 'reminder' to wear a *cup* next time...


----------



## ArnoldC (Nov 4, 2022)

When the Army had me posted to S. Korea, 1998-2000, Asia kickboxing was a Monday night must watch for me on MWR cable TV.


----------

